# Just talked to Marty



## Frankie (Jun 10, 2006)

I am gathering information, have calls in to local rescues and animal shelters in Marty's area.

I am putting together a tribute for Michael and his family and because of his passion and love for all animals will be making a contribution to those shelters and rescues, in Michaels name.

If anyone else on the forum would like to make the same contribution, for the same purpose, please either pm or email me and I will give you my address.

I will then send in all contributions together, in Michaels name, in about 10 days, to make sure everyone who wishes to add to this Tribute, may do so.

With the monitary contribution, I will also be sending a plaque to each shelter that agrees to display it.

Please feel free to get in touch with me for the memorial.

Added to say, I will also be in touch with the family to make sure it is too a place of their choice.

I will put my address here and save everyone an email. I have left messages and emails with the family, it will go to where Michael would want it to go. Plaques are already donated, all $$ goes directly to rescue/shelter.

Carolyn Pope

4659 N. CR 100 E.

New Castle, IN 47362

In memo, please put, Michaels Memorial


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Jun 10, 2006)

I dont even know what to say. I need to call her was going to call last night before I heard the full story but I dont even know what to say to her. I need to get myself togther before I call so I can at least be a source of strength.

I am going to talk to Marty about a memorial award for a youth class at Nationals as well. (We will do that on our own no need to worry about that) but yes Frankie I think something like that is a wonderful idea and I know it is exactly what Michael would want more then flowers or something. Please PM or email me your address so we can send to you as well.

Marty has been there for so many of us when we were down, so many things she did behind the scenes for everyone to make them feel better and I am so very angry that this is one thing not even the power of all of us who love her can fix I am sobbing now have to go and get it togther to be strong for her.


----------



## Frankie (Jun 10, 2006)

I do not have paypal, probably would be easier, I hope that is not a problem and you can still take a few minutes to put it in the mail. I know this will mean a lot to Marty and her family.

As of right now, the plan is to divide it up between one shelter and one rescue.

I will update on the forum.

Thank you so much, I know Michael would be grateful.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 10, 2006)

I just got off the phone with Marty. She is a mess but hanging in there. Her and Jerry are going to the funeral home in a bit to make arrangements.

Michael will be at the Putnam-Standeser-Reed Funeral Home in Dunlap, Tn. I think Marty and her family could use monetay donations instead of flowers as they don't have a place to lay Michael to rest. And probably could use the help with all the expenses. I emailed Mona and asked her if she could set something up.

This is just horrible. Michael was a wonderful kid and will truly be missed by all those who knew him.


----------



## Mona (Jun 10, 2006)

I was also thinking of something like that, but I was thinking more along the lines of a bursary or scholarship(not sure of the difference) fund to a 12th grade graduating student wanting to go into the animal sciences field of further education, in light of of Michael's great achievment in graduating this year, and the extra hard work it took for him(and Marty) to get there, and for his strong love for the animals.


----------



## Frankie (Jun 10, 2006)

Thank you so much for letting us know.

Would it be ok to just send directly to the Family you think? To help them out with this.

thanks


----------



## Frankie (Jun 10, 2006)

We are now aware that the family could use some help for arrangements.

It is my understanding that can be sent directly to the family.

I am going to leave this here as I will still be doing this as well. Forum members can contribute to where they can, if possible, and we will send all we get to the correct place.

If you guys think that is a good idea?


----------



## slaneyrose (Jun 10, 2006)

yes....could something be set up so all of us that live outside of the states can send a donation too?? If we all give a little we can at least help Marty and Jerry in some small way.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 10, 2006)

Mona called me and we both agreed to let everyone decide where they want to send the donations to.

Donations can either be sent directly to Marty's family or the funeral home. Here are the address:

Garrison Family

Rt. 2 Box 146

Pikeville, Tenn 37367

or

Putnam-Standeser-Reed Funeral Home

50 May Rd.

Dunlap, TN 37327

423-949-2325


----------



## Mona (Jun 10, 2006)

: Thanks Sheryl. This too had crossed my mind, that they may need financial help in lieu of flowers. The cost of laying a person to rest is quite substancial, and not everyone is prepared for such a thing, especially when it comes to the loss of such a young person. As parents, we often don't even want to think about anything happening to our babies. :no:

I have asked Sheryl to contact the Funeral Home in charge, and collect for us(anyone interested) the mailing address etc. for the funeral home, so people can send their payments directly to them, or they may also choose to send any contributions directly to Marty's family, at:

*Marty Garrison *

Rt. 2 Box 146

Pikeville, Tenn 37367




: God Bless all of you, for thinking of and helping Marty, our "Forum Sister", friend and confidente, at this tragic time in her life. You are ALL Angels of Mercy.



:


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Jun 10, 2006)

I dont know if it would make it easier or faster for Marty but.. she does have a paypal address for her business not sure if that can be used?


----------



## miniwhinny (Jun 10, 2006)

((((HUGS))))


----------



## slaneyrose (Jun 10, 2006)

Frankie, can we send money to you for the tribute and the funeral fund??


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 10, 2006)

I just spoke with my mom, she said if people are going to send checks to the funeral home to be sure to make the checks out to Marty, that way the money will be applied to their account.

Lisa, from what Marty has told me of her Paypal account, she doesn't have it or use it anymore. Seems she was tricked by a scammer and her account was hacked.


----------



## Frankie (Jun 10, 2006)

thanks for all the info.


----------



## Frankie (Jun 10, 2006)

Funeral Fund needs to be sent to either Marty, or the funeral home.

That information is on another pinned thread called,,,,,, I just got off the phone with Marty.

Both addresses are on that thread.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Jun 10, 2006)

For those that choose to to start a memorial fund in her area local animal shelters like Frankie had suggested she truly feels that Michael would be so honored and would love that he is still helping out animals in need.

So frankie I will be sending you something for that.

She is truly thankful for all the thoughts and prayers and wanted to make sure you all knew that.

I will be talking to her again tonight.

wanted to add she really is very appreciative of the thoughts and prayers she is a very proud woman we all know that so she would NEVER come out and ask for anything - whatever anyone feels is best to do for them be it a card, a prayer , help with the arrangments or a fund just know that it truly means everything to her.


----------



## Frankie (Jun 10, 2006)

I am more than happy to continue with that. Please use my address above to contribute. I will not send in total for about 10 days, but be assured anything received after that will be sent as well.

thanks Lisa so much for the update, I know it was not easy for you.

And I have just got to get this off my chest, it even sucks that we have to do any of this. Just so stinks.


----------



## HaazeMinis (Jun 10, 2006)

What a wonderful idea! I will send donations for both as well!

Is it okay if I send out the Rescue donation out Friday of next week (16th)

I will get out the Funeral Arrangement Donation Monday.

This is just terrible! I feel so sorry for her and her family!

Jeri


----------



## HaazeMinis (Jun 10, 2006)

I will be mailing our donation directly to her home....


----------



## yvonne_89 (Jun 10, 2006)

is it something that I can do? even if I live in norway. I feel som helpless


----------



## Miniv (Jun 10, 2006)

Card with funeral help is on its way......

My daughter has also sent her own card and wrote her own message. It's amazing what can come from a child.

(Brianna just turned 9 years old, and she HATES to write.)

MA

PS: I opted to send the card directly to Marty, so it didn't get confusing at the funeral home.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 10, 2006)

Thought I would let everyone know that the viewing for Michael will be Monday afternoon till 9 p.m. and the funeral will be Tuesday at 1 p.m.


----------



## Chaos Ranch (Jun 10, 2006)

I just spoke with Marty (2:25 p.m.)... I read the post on here about Marty as I haven't been on the forum in a day or two and I ran right to the back porch to find the post they were talking about. My heart instantly exploded with pain and hurt for Marty and her family.

I absolutely had to call her. *Please, double up on your prayers for her and her family*. Please bear down and really pray hard for her and her family. I have never in my life felt a person's heart so broken.

The details are so tragic, so heartwrenching...

They caught the guy that did it.... turns out he was just released from prison a few weeeks ago after serving time for shooting his dad in the head and killing him. :no:


----------



## HaazeMinis (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks for the update Kim C (Chaos Ranch)!

AT LEAST THEY CAUGHT THE S.O.B.!


----------



## chandab (Jun 10, 2006)

Before I saw this thread, I had already sent a donation to CMHR in Michael's memory. It just felt right.


----------



## Teresa (Jun 10, 2006)

My heart goes out to Marty and her family. It is just not the natural thing to leave this earth before a child. Many prayers are going out to her.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jun 10, 2006)

In the past, when Marty was going through a rough time, I always sent her a box of Goobers - one of her favorite candies, and that seemed to make her world better...

I wish it were that easy right now... :no:

Instead of getting chocolate for her, I am now going to get a sympathy card for the family. :no:

Liz R.


----------



## SWA (Jun 10, 2006)

Please, I have never been so lost with how to speak or what to even say, as I am at this moment. I'm just so completely STUNNED with this news of such great loss for Marty and her family.

PLEASE, we want to help, with family funeral needs, or however else possible. I see lots of things going to various animal shelters and MADD organization in honor of Michael's beautiful name.

How can we do something specific for Marty and her family that speaks from all of us as their FORUM FAMILY? Perhaps a beautiful monument to be raised at their services for him, that shows of his love for animals? This, in ADDITION to grouping efforts to help assist them with their funeral needs for him.

ML and Mona, please let me know if we can start auction efforts for them, or help in group collections for them?

Please, let us know how ever we can possibly help in ANY way at all.

Our prayers remain fervant for and with. God bless, be with and heal...


----------



## Miniv (Jun 10, 2006)

I don't know if this will help or make sense.......but this comes from my memory.

When my older brother was killed, my very wise mother, who was in more pain than I can imagine said to me the following.....

As mere humans, we view life (and death) as if we are seeing the back side of a Needlepoint project -- with all the loose threads, knots, and merging colors and just a vague idea of what the picture is on the other side, often making no sense.

It is when we become Spirit with God that we will view the picture in its entirety...and it will be beautiful.

Only with faith can we trust that the picture waiting for us will be complete and make sense.

Just something I thought I should share under the circumstances.....

MA (Maryann)


----------



## Lisa (Jun 10, 2006)

I want to help! I just have absolutely no money, I cannot send a donation right now, but you can bet as soon as I have some I will be putting a donation out in Michael's name.

I will be sending a card to Marty tonight, but how else can I help, without money? PLEASE!!


----------



## SWA (Jun 10, 2006)

Miniv said:


> It is when we become Spirit with God that we will view the picture in its entirety...and it will be beautiful.
> 
> Only with faith can we trust that the picture waiting for us will be complete and make sense.
> 
> ...


MA,

That is so beautiful and similar in what I was just sharing with Marty too. I know anger and pain and sorrow are what "darker forces" want us all to feel from this, especially by Marty and her family. However, it would be our greatest gift RECEIVED, if we choose (hard as it will most certainly be), to feel NOT the pain, suffering in such great loss, and anger in manner which he was taken...but, to feel THE LOVE HIS LIFETIME BROUGHT to all he encountered throughout his liftime. Let THAT be what is brought to the heart's surface, and in so giving great honor to Michael's memory and for those who lived and loved closest to him. God bless, be with, protect and heal...In Christ's Love & Mercy, we pray. Amen.


----------



## billiethekid40 (Jun 10, 2006)

Maryann, thank you for sharing that. I feel like I need to share that with my mother, who still greives her uncle after 2 years and has a very hard time dealing with death. I've never heard a more eloquent, comforting thought before.

My mind is still reeling, I cannot help but wish there were more that I could do. If only we could all hold a piece of Marty and her familys pain for them...

I know I looked alittle harder at my boyfriend and brother as they leftf or work this morning. You never know when it will be their time to see the other side of the Needlepoint.


----------



## SWA (Jun 10, 2006)

Lisa said:


> I want to help! I just have absolutely no money, I cannot send a donation right now, but you can bet as soon as I have some I will be putting a donation out in Michael's name.
> 
> I will be sending a card to Marty tonight, but how else can I help, without money? PLEASE!!


Lisa, your love in want for them, does SO help to motivate others who are able in your stead. That is a wonderful gift for them in itself. God bless you!



:


----------



## billiethekid40 (Jun 10, 2006)

Lisa, go to a local shelter and put in a few volunteer hours in Micheals name. Maybe they need someone to dog walk, or clean pens, or do paperwork for a few hours? Maybe you can't make a donation, but that doesn't mean you can't make a difference.


----------



## Lisa (Jun 10, 2006)

That is a good idea! Thank you, I will do that!


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Jun 10, 2006)

Lisa..

I think what we CAN ALL DO is to really realize how blessed we are for each day we have with our loved ones. It is so hard to not get caught up in the petty day to day stuff. It is so hard to realize that while making plans for the most simple things in the days weeks months ahead that they might not be there.

If we can all truly take a moment each day to tell our familys and friends how very important they are to us- if we can treasure the moments I think in a way that is doing something for Marty if that makes any sense?

I am so deeply saddened and hurt I almost cant do my day to day things, This is a woman who would give the shirt off her back for anyone, who would go to the ends of the earth to stop those she cares about from hurting I am so angry that I am so helpless to take her pain away.


----------



## Steph_D (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty, Jerry, and Dan definately have my prayers.

As far as helping, even if we all sent $1 for each member of our family, that would add up and help a LOT. We do that every year with the mission of thanks for CMHR and the same thing applies here. Cash is short here, but I can afford a few dollars and it'll be going out first thing Monday morning. Of course, if you can't afford to send $$, that's understandable. Then we must get creative with what can be done.

God bless you all. This forum is a great group of people. We might all bicker and fight from time to time, but we pull together when it's needed the most



:


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jun 10, 2006)

We are all deeply affected by this tragedy, and as Lisa said - this is a reminder to all of us to realize how blessed we are to have our family and friends. I always go by the assumption that my siblings will be here tomorrow, that I will be tomorrow -- yet as we have just seen, there is no guarantee this will be true.

I just called my brother, who is my best friend and closest family member. I told him what happened to Marty, and told him how much I love him and what he means to me.

I think this tragedy is a reminder of how lucky we all are.

Liz R.


----------



## Feather1414 (Jun 10, 2006)

I will most certainly be sending something.

Micheal was a close friend of mine, I think I owe him that.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty, Jerry, and Dan ...I just want you to know you are in our thoughts and prayers. This is a horrible accident to have happened. Marty, I am so glad that they caught the guy and I hope and pray that he pays dearly for what he has done. I am going to be sending a card along with something , and this coming christmas since I know that is your familys favorite time of the year, our Green Bay Human Society, has a christmas tree with "angels of ornaments" (dogs and cats) to buy in memory of someone. I am going to buy one in Michaels memory, the money donated for the ornament goes towards helping a cat or kitten. My last memory of Micheal is him sitting with "IT" . (((HUGS))) Corinne


----------



## CZP1 (Jun 10, 2006)

I am in absolute shock, and can't believe what I have read.

I will be keeping the Marty and her family in my prayers.

He is with God and he will be looking down on all the Prancers.

This is so sad.


----------



## SWA (Jun 10, 2006)

(So sorry Vicky, my cell keeps going out. Our reception out here in the forest isn't very good.) Thank you though, for your call, as soon as my cell service comes back into range, I hope to try to speak to your more soon.

*Is there anyone nearby to Marty that can go and be with her RIGHT NOW? *

I just received a call from Vicky (In Texas), who stated that Marty is there alone for the time being, while Jerry and Dan leave for the airport to pickup incoming family members.

Meanwhile, Marty's horse is either in colic or having a bout with the heat. PLEASE, if ANYONE near her, can go and check on her, and be WITH her *NOW*, or can help her with her horses, maybe take over the care of her animals so she can be with family through this, PLEASE help her however possible if you can???


----------



## billiethekid40 (Jun 10, 2006)

Gosh I wish I weren't so far away. I'd be there in an instant. But right now I don't even have a job, so while I could afford the time to stay and care for her animals and be there with her, theres just no way I could afford the trip. :no:


----------



## Frankie (Jun 10, 2006)

Thank you all so much.

I have started on a rough draft letter for the shelter and for Marty.

I will send the first memorial in 10 days.

If this is something you want to do, but need to wait until next Friday, or a month from Friday, or you live out of the country. Please send at what ever time is best for you.

I will send any and all donations in every 10 days, for as long as I receive them.

Again, thank you all so very much.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 10, 2006)

Thank you for the address for the Garrison's. I was able to get a card & donation in the mail to them today.

This was a very, very great idea, thank you for bringing it up.




:

I still can't believe this happened. :no:


----------



## Ojai Minis (Jun 10, 2006)

SWA said:


> (So sorry Vicky, my cell keeps going out. Our reception out here in the forest isn't very good.) Thank you though, for your call, as soon as my cell service comes back into range, I hope to try to speak to your more soon.
> 
> *Is there anyone nearby to Marty that can go and be with her RIGHT NOW? *
> 
> ...



If anyone can go to her and can't afford the airfare or gas money, I am more than willling to help out. So is is Lisa Ruff N Tuff. Just let me know. You can email me or PM me.

Liz V.


----------



## miniapp (Jun 10, 2006)

Ojai Minis said:


> SWA said:
> 
> 
> > (So sorry Vicky, my cell keeps going out. Our reception out here in the forest isn't very good.) Thank you though, for your call, as soon as my cell service comes back into range, I hope to try to speak to your more soon.
> ...


Janie and I will help, too.... please just let us know...

Suzy Hooper

Show Horses by Suzy

Fresno, CA


----------



## Chariot Ron (Jun 10, 2006)

Sheryl,

Just wanted to let you know we are contacting all of Martys friends here and that we will help in anyway possible. Please tell Ms. Marty that I/we are thinking of her and her family and am so sorry to hear this



news. She can expect to here from us soon. Thoughts and Prayers are with them. Ron Hayes


----------



## Miniv (Jun 11, 2006)

Does anyone know about her horses??? Is there a colic situation???

MA


----------



## SWA (Jun 11, 2006)

Hi MA, Thankfully NO. Dan was home with her, and Sonny is ok. Vicky posted below in the main forum that all is well with their horses, and they are looking after them together.


----------



## LisaF. (Jun 11, 2006)

I just found out tonight so it will be Monday before I can get my card and donation out.

I would also be happy to help if someone with gas money or airfare if someone can go stay with Marty.

I wish I could...but, I just can't.


----------



## Chaos Ranch (Jun 11, 2006)

I told my husband that I wish he would turn in his remaining vacation days and stay here with the kids so I could go over and stay with them... but I am not sure how much that would help them... would it end up being an invasion of a very personal time? I want to help so very much.... but I want to be sure my help is truely helpful. (I sure hope that makes as much sense in writing as it did in my head.)

They live about 7 hours away from me. But Marty has never let the miles get in the way when I was hurting and she made sure to reach out to me every time my heart called out to her... and my heart is so very heavy for her and her family that I just want to be able to do whatever is needed to help them.

Please, anyone that talks with Marty, Jerry, or Dan, please could you email me and update me on how they're doing?


----------



## Vicky Texas (Jun 11, 2006)

I have a suggestion, but not sure how we could get it done. It would need to be someone

who could go to the funeral or have a way to get it to the funeral home before the funeral.

To have someone who have pictures of Michael with his family, with his animals, just any

pictures of him to make a poster board or something, and put them on it, and maybe put it

in a frame. So they would be able to have his picture or pictures there, to see him.

Just thought this might help.

Not sure if this should be posted here, if not you have my permission to remove it.

Vicky


----------



## Vicky Texas (Jun 11, 2006)

I did post below. I did talk to Marty tonight. They are taking this so hard, and do so need the

double prayers. Please double our prayers for her and her family.

Her horse Sunny is doing better, she felt he was just over heated. So she hosed him for a

while, and it seem to help him. This is just so hard on all of them. Marty is taking this so hard.

Dan, and Jerry seem to be handling it. Dan did stay home with her, while Jerry went to the

airport. Jerry had gotten home, while I was on the phone and we did talk. This is hitting him

hard to. I just kept telling him, how much we all care and love them and they are in our

prayers.

I do know if any one from the forum can be there with them, this would mean the world to

Marty. I wish in all my heart I could go, but I can't. Like others have said, Marty has done so

much for all of us. She is so wonderful, but right now, she is beyond lost. My heart just hurts for

her.

I also want to add, I found out tonight, Michael so loved Angels, he love to collect them, and now

he is one, watching over his Mom Marty, his brother Dan, and his Dad Jerry.

Vicky


----------



## willowoodstables (Jun 11, 2006)

OMG...Marty, Jerry and Dan,

I truly would like to give you a hug, a shoulder, whatever to help you with your grief and anger. I read these posts from the Forum Family, and it is a comfort to know that this great big family is feeling your pain, and extending the help they can. The Forum is and always be the first place I turn to in moments of dispair. They have helped me overcome my stumbling, and they will for you.

A suggestion to the Admins, keep a printout of ALL the messages for Marty, Dan and Jerry. Someone did that for me after my mother, and I have them in an album to cherish forever. It is a nice tribute to such a wonderful man from such a truly loving family.

Hold on tight Marty, its a rough ride but we are here for you...

God Bless

Kim


----------



## angelridge (Jun 11, 2006)

I havent been on in a while so I am just reading all these posts,,, I have had the same reaction when reading Martys first post on the BP. I felt like I had been kicked in the chest and read it over and over, not believing what I was reading. I cannot imagine.

My prayers go out to Marty and her family. Please God, I pray you help them in their time of sorrow and please help us to try and cope with WHY something like this has to happen to such a wonderful child. Or any child. I am angry and sad. Take care Marty.


----------



## horsefeather (Jun 11, 2006)

Marty, Jerry and Dan,

You are all in my prayers. I haven't been able to write until today as I couldn't stop the tears everytime I tried to write. I know I shouldn't be crying, as Michael is now in heaven with our Heavenly Father, but the 'human' part of me can't help but shed tears for the family left behind. I know life as youall have known it will never be the same, and there is absolutely nothing I, or anyone else, can say to help you bear the pain, but just know that 'this forum family' is thinking and praying for youall!!

Love,

Pam


----------



## SkipsMom (Jun 13, 2006)

Marty- for two days I have read these post and for two days I have been unable to say anything. I am so very sorry that this has happened to you and your wonderful family. I'm sending all my healing prayers to you during this difficult time filled with sharpness. (Hugs)

Leslie in Kansas


----------

